# Funksender und -Empfänger für Hutschienenmontage gesucht



## Nachbar (18 Januar 2005)

Von einer Gaswarnanlage, die draußen steht, soll die Fehlermeldung nach drinnen, in den Schweißbereich, gelegt werden.
Denn wenn ein Fehler ansteht, sieht der Werker die Meldung nicht, da sie ja draußen ist.
Soll also an seinen Arbeitsplatz. Per Kabel ist der weg zu lang....

Jetzt suche ich eine Funklösung.....
Suche einen Sender (für Hutschiene) der ein Signal (230V) bekommt, wenn ein Fehler ansteht, dies dann per Funk an den Empfänger schickt, der am Arbeitsplatz sitzt.
Dort soll dann eine Warnlampe (230V) den Fehler melden.

Habe grob bei ELV mal im Katalog geschaut, habe da nur Empfänger für Hutschiene gefunden.
Gibt es evtl. sowas irgendwo als Set ? Oder, oder, oder....


----------



## Ralle (18 Januar 2005)

Nimm doch ein Babyfon  :lol:


----------



## Nachbar (18 Januar 2005)

Ja, dachte ich auch schon dran........
Einen Mitarbeiter draußen hinstellen, der kann ja dann reinbrüllen wenn was ist.




Also hat hier keiner ne Idee


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

da es ja verschiedene Technologien gibt 
(WLAN, DECT, RF433, GSM ...) wäre es von 
Vorteil, wenn Sie  kurz die Umgebungs-
bedingungen beschreiben.

Auf Funklösungen spezialisiert hat sich
Fa. Schildknecht mit
http://www.dataeagle.de

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Nachbar (20 Januar 2005)

Ist eigentlich nur eine Fehlermeldung die über eine Lampe gemeldet wird.

Bei einem Fehler schaltet ein Relais-Kontakt, zur Zeit ist an den Kontakt halt eine Meldeleuchte.

Möchte die Meldeleuchte ersetzten, und zwar durch eine Modul was per Funk an einer anderen Stelle ein Relais schließt und somit dann dort die Meldeleuchte zum Leuchten bringt.


----------



## Berndte (22 Januar 2005)

ich glaub die weichtigste Frage dürfte wohl sein, wie lang ist die Strecke. Ausserdem wäre interessant, wieviel Stahlbetonwände oder Blechaussenwände dazwischen sind.


----------

